# FA Cup preview. Man Utd v Aston Villa



## FTN (Jan 10, 2022)

Click here for FREE access to our Man Utd v Aston Villa FA Cup preview

All the injuries, suspensions & doubtful players as well as probable starting 11s & team news.


----------

